# Μία σου και *μια μου



## nickel (Oct 23, 2008)

Ένα από τα πιο συνηθισμένα «λάθη», ίσως το πιο συνηθισμένο για κάποιους που προσέχουν αυτές τις λεπτομέρειες, είναι το να γράφουμε *μία*, με τόνο, όταν η λέξη δεν είναι αριθμητικό και δεν έχει έμφαση. Η γραμματική και τα λεξικά είναι σαφέστατα: το αόριστο άρθρο είναι *μια*. Το αριθμητικό είναι *μια* ή *μία*. Παραδείγματα για να φανεί η διαφορά:

Τι μπορεί να θέλει μια γυναίκα από τον άντρα; (αόριστο)
Μια του κλέφτη, δυο του κλέφτη, τρεις και την κακή του μέρα. (αριθμητικό χωρίς έμφαση)
Η αλήθεια είναι μία. (αριθμητικό με έμφαση)
Μία σου και μία μου. (Για να διορθώσω και τον τίτλο.)
Μία θέλω, όχι δύο.

Όταν παίρνω κάποιο μεγάλο κείμενο για διόρθωση, η πρώτη δουλειά είναι να αφαιρέσω τα διπλά διαστήματα και η δεύτερη να μετατρέψω τα «μία» σε «μια». Το κάνω, μάλιστα, με Replace all και στη διόρθωση βάζω τόνους στα λίγα που τον χρειάζονται.

Ενδιαφέρον έχει και η γενική πτώση. Επισήμανε ο stathis ότι το «κατάστημα μιας στάσης» θα έπρεπε να είναι «κατάστημα μίας στάσης» — πολύ σωστά διότι υπάρχει έμφαση.

Ποιο είναι ωστόσο το ενδιαφέρον της γενικής; Στα αρχαία υπήρχε μόνο το *μία* και κλινόταν _μία, μιᾶς, μιᾷ, μίαν_. Δεν υπήρχε εμφατικό _μίας_. Και η σχολική Νεοελληνική Γραμματική, αν δεν έχει αλλάξει τα τελευταία χρόνια, έχει _μία_ και _μια_ για την ονομαστική και την αιτιατική του αριθμητικού, αλλά _μιας_ για τη γενική. Στα λεξικά, ευτυχώς, έχει μπει και το _μίας_.

Επομένως, δεν είναι περίεργο που σε σχέση με το one-stop shop έχουμε 387 ευρήματα (altavista) με «μιας στάσης» και 116 με «μίας στάσης». Οι πρώτοι μπορούν, αν θέλουν, να επιδείξουν τη σχολική γραμματική.

Είναι τελικά αστείο που πολλοί γράφουν _μία_ εκεί που συνήθως χρειάζεται _μια_, και πολλοί άλλοι γράφουν _μιας_ εκεί που ίσως χρειάζεται η έμφαση του _μίας_.

Το λουκούμι:
Σ’ εκείνη την παρουσίαση του βιβλίου του sarant, από την πολλή επιθυμία να δώσω έμφαση στην έκφραση «ἐν μιᾷ νυκτί» που χρησιμοποιούν οι πολυτονιστές για την «πραξικοπηματική» επιβολή του μονοτονικού, διάβασα «εν _μία_ νυκτί» (είπαμε: _μιᾷ_ στη δοτική). Το κατάλαβα πολλές ώρες αργότερα, όταν μου το υπέδειξε φίλος. Φαντάζομαι, θα λιποθύμησαν πολλοί κλασικοί φιλόλογοι στο ακροατήριο. Τώρα που το θυμήθηκα, παρηγοριέμαι που το έχουν πει και 10.700 άλλοι στο διαδίκτυο.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 23, 2008)

nickel said:


> Το λουκούμι:
> στην έκφραση «ἐν μιᾷ νυκτί» που χρησιμοποιούν οι πολυτονιστές για την «πραξικοπηματική» επιβολή του μονοτονικού


Πάντως η ίδια η έκφραση δεν είναι καν κλα(σ)σική (νύκτωρ, δια νυκτός) για να ενοχληθούν ...οι κλα(σ)σικοί:)
Αντί γραμματικής, πρακτικότερος ο Βοσκόπουλος: "Μα εγώ αγαπώ μία, μόνο μία, και στον κόσμο καμία..."


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2009)

Έγραφα στο αρχικό σημείωμα, σε σχέση με τη γενική πτώση και την καθιερωμένη πια γενική του αριθμητικού, *μίας*:
Και η σχολική Νεοελληνική Γραμματική, αν δεν έχει αλλάξει τα τελευταία χρόνια, έχει _μία_ και _μια_ για την ονομαστική και την αιτιατική του αριθμητικού, αλλά _μιας_ για τη γενική. Στα λεξικά, ευτυχώς, έχει μπει και το _μίας_.

Στη νέα γραμματική, στην ενότητα για τα αριθμητικά (σ. 62), διαβάζουμε:
*μία/μια
μίας/μιας
μία(ν)/μια(ν)​*Κολλημένος στα παλιότερα, αυτός που έγραφε τις σημειώσεις αποκάτω ξέχασε το *μίας*:
Οι μορφολογικοί τύποι _μία_, _μίαν_ και _δύο_ χρησιμοποιούνται συνήθως για μεγαλύτερη έμφαση, ενώ οι μορφολογικοί τύποι _μια_, _μιαν_ και _δυο_ χρησιμοποιούνται σε πιο χαλαρή ομιλία, π.χ. _Έχεις μόνο μία μητέρα, αλλά δεν έχεις μια μόνο θεία. Τα γράμματα φτάνουν δυο δυο_.​Νωρίτερα, στο αόριστο άρθρο (σελ. 30), υπάρχουν πάλι και οι δύο τύποι, αλλά αυτή τη φορά προηγείται το άτονο:
*μια/μία
μιας/μίας
μια(ν)/μία(ν)​*Στην αποκάτω σημείωση, το τονισμένο αριθμητικό προηγείται αλλά δεν δίνεται άλλη έμφαση στη διαφορά.
Το αόριστο άρθρο δεν έχει κλητική. Παρουσιάζει ίδιους μορφολογικούς τύπους με το αριθμητικό επίθετο _ένας, μία/μια, ένα_. Διακρίνονται μόνο από τη σημασία τους μέσα στον λόγο. Με το αριθμητικό δηλώνεται ποσότητα, ενώ με το άρθρο το μη συγκεκριμένο, π.χ. Η Ιωάννα έχει _ένα_ παιδί (αριθμητικό). Ο μικρός Αλέξης ήταν _ένα_ πολύ ζωηρό παιδί (άρθρο).​
Έγραφε ο Ζαζ τις προάλλες:
Νομίζω δεν έχουμε τονίσει αρκετά ότι το «μίας στάσης» (με τόνο) είναι προτιμότερο από το «μιας στάσης» για σαφέστερη / εμφατικότερη αριθμητική δήλωση.

Αυτό μπορούμε να το δούμε καλύτερα στο «μίας χρήσης». Σύμφωνα με το altavista, τα τονισμένα είναι περίπου το ένα τρίτο των μη τονισμένων, «μιας χρήσης». Τα δεύτερα έχουν ωστόσο ιστορία ολόκληρη πίσω τους, από τον καιρό που φωνάζαμε ότι δεν υπάρχει «μίας».


----------



## Zazula (Jul 5, 2011)

nickel said:


> Στο αόριστο άρθρο (σελ. 30), υπάρχουν πάλι και οι δύο τύποι, αλλά αυτή τη φορά προηγείται το άτονο:
> *μια/μία
> μιας/μίας
> μια(ν)/μία(ν)​*


Στη Βασική Γραμματική της Ελληνικής (ΙΕΛ) πάντως —που απευθύνεται κυρίως σε όσους μαθαίνουν ελληνικά— πρώτα δίνεται το *μία* για το αόριστο άρθρο και δεύτερο το *μια* (βλ. σελ. 14 τού pdf). Μήπως τελικά παραείμαστε υπερβολικά ρυθμιστικοί με την επιβολή της διάκρισης του _μία_ από το _μια_; Δεν έχει πει κάποιος ότι οι λεπτές διακρίσεις όμορφα καίγονται; :)


----------



## sarant (Jul 5, 2011)

Άσε που υπάρχουν και οι Ζακυθινοί: ποίος έχει μία φωτία; έλεγε κάποιος στο στρατό.


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Μήπως τελικά παραείμαστε υπερβολικά ρυθμιστικοί με την επιβολή της διάκρισης του _μία_ από το _μια_;


Δεν υπάρχει «επιβάλλω», δεν υπάρχει «πρέπει». Είναι αρκετά τα σημεία όπου έχω χάσει κάθε ελπίδα ότι θα υπάρξει κάποια συμφωνία και συνέπεια. Βλέπω καθημερινά τόσα _μία_ στη θέση του αόριστου _μια_, που αν ήταν ευρώ θα είχα ξεπληρώσει μόνος μου το εθνικό χρέος.


----------



## unique (Oct 5, 2011)

*Μία ή μια;*

Σε λόγια κείμενα χρησιμοποιούμε στη θέση του μη αριθμητικού "μια" το "μία" ή όχι;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 5, 2011)

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1810-Μία-σου-και-*μια-μου&highlight=Μία


----------



## unique (Oct 5, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ Αλεξάνδρα!


----------



## alsims (Oct 7, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ένα από τα πιο συνηθισμένα «λάθη», ίσως το πιο συνηθισμένο για κάποιους που προσέχουν αυτές τις λεπτομέρειες, είναι το να γράφουμε *μία*, με τόνο, όταν η λέξη δεν είναι αριθμητικό και δεν έχει έμφαση. Η γραμματική και τα λεξικά είναι σαφέστατα: το αόριστο άρθρο είναι *μια*. Το αριθμητικό είναι *μια* ή *μία*. Παραδείγματα για να φανεί η διαφορά:
> ...



Μπράβο Nickel που έθιξες αυτό το θέμα. Όχι μόνο υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί που κάνουν αυτό το λάθος, αλλά το βλέπω και σε πολλούς επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές όταν κάνω διορθώσεις μεταφράσεων.
Δυστυχώς όμως δεν μπορώ να βρω καμία επίσημη πηγή που να αναφέρει αυτό τον κανόνα ... Λες ότι η γραμματική και τα λεξικά είναι σαφέστατα. Εντούτοις, ακόμη και του Μπαμπινιώτη -- που είναι μοναδικός στην ανάλυση τέτοιων θεμάτων -- του έχει ξεφύγει αυτό το θέμα: γράφει "μια/μία" στα παραδείγματα και δεν αναφέρει τη διαφορά. Το ίδιο και ο Τριανταφυλλίδης στη Γραμματική του: αναφέρει το "μια (μία)" είτε ως αριθμητικό είτε ως αόριστη αντωνυμία.
Εσύ έχεις καμία επίσημη πηγή; Ή μήπως τελικά ο κανόνας αυτός δεν είναι επίσημος αλλά τον βλέπουν απλώς ως κάτι "λογικό" λίγοι μόνο σαν και εμάς;


----------



## alsims (Oct 7, 2014)

Έκανα λάθος! Στη Γραμματική του Τριανταφυλλίδη, βρήκα το "μια" (χωρίς τόνο) στα *αόριστα άρθρα*, και όχι στις αόριστες αντωνυμίες όπως νόμιζα. Και έχουμε την επιλογή του μια ή μία ως *αριθμητικό*. Επομένως, ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ επίσημη πηγή. Δόξα τοις θεοίς, λύθηκε και αυτό! :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Υπάρχει και νεότερη πηγή (για να μην ψάχνουμε και τις ενδιάμεσες): Μπαμπινιώτης στο _Λεξικό των δυσκολιών και των λαθών_. Γράφει:

*μία – μια.* Αν μιλούμε αόριστα για κάτι, χρησιμοποιούμε το άτονο θηλυκό αόριστο άρθρο *μια* «κάποια»: _μια μέρα, δεν θυμάμαι πότε ακριβώς..._, ενώ, όταν θέλουμε να δηλώσουμε αριθμό, χρησιμοποιούμε το τονιζόμενο αριθμητικό *μία* (π.χ. _Ήθελα να αγοράσω δύο φούστες, αλλά τελικά αγόρασα μία._)
Το άτονο _*μια*_ προφέρεται και συλλαβίζεται ως μία συλλαβή (συνίζηση), ενώ το *μία* κανονικά ως δύο (_μί-α_).

Θα μπορούσε να πει τα ίδια και για το ζευγάρι *δύο - δυο*. Ωστόσο, χρησιμοποιούμε συχνά τα _μια_ και _δυο_ σαν αριθμητικά όταν δεν υπάρχει έμφαση. Και κάποιοι επιμένουν να χρησιμοποιούν _μία_ και _δύο_ σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις λόγω της λόγιας παράδοσης: δεν «ακούνε» τη συνίζηση.


----------

